# Anybody bloating have success on the Carb.Addicts diet??



## cs (Dec 8, 2004)

Hello, I was just wondering if anyone that bloats like me whenever I eat ANYTHING have any luck with the Carb.Addicts diet?? I have been doing it faitfully for THREE weeks now and no change, I still bloat the same after something enters my stomach, the only thing good about it is I lost my sweet tooth and the desire to eat alot sometimes, I have been cheating now because I have been so disgusted with this bloating and fullness not changing that now all the good stuff about this diet changed and before I start all over again, should maybe I go the Low-fat route instead of Low Carb. one, I think also maybe sugars causing alot of this but I dont even know where to start with that, what in the world can you eat then, without sugar???!!! Thanks for your time, Cindy


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

Most people with bloating are lucky enough to be a safe enough weight to lose a few pounds, but I weigh 72 lbs. (at 5'2") and cannot go on such a diet. I get VERY bloated after eating and stay that way most of the time. As bloated as I am, I have to consume additional calories just to maintain my weight. I don't think a carb-free diet is good for anyone though. I know meat is one of my bloating triggers. I, just like you, have come to realize that it doesn't matter what I eat (or IF I eat), so I might as well eat almost anything. I only have a few problem foods. In your case, I suggest plenty of water and not too much fat. Sugar never bothers me, but artificial sweeteners can cause bloating.


----------



## cs (Dec 8, 2004)

Distended, Like you I too dont need to diet, I am 114lbs. at 5ft,4in. But I did this diet to help my husband, also hoping that maybe these carbs. were causing my problems, because after 7 years of this, I still dont know what my trigger foods are, are maybe our stomachs too small for how much we are eating, I hope not because I can bloat after eating crackers!! Do you also feel full? I really hate that! Do you get mucous in your stool? I did and when I limited my carbs. I didnt anymore, so I dont know which route to stay, kinda hard for my husband &I to do different diets, and the low carbs. is working for him. I want to order the book by Dr.Atkins that tells about IBS and how to cure. Thanks, Cindy


----------



## RumbleGirl (Feb 1, 2000)

Hello - Maybe you need to limit only certain carbs. Here is a link to a Specific Carbohydrate Diet http://www.scdiet.org I have cut back on my carbs - but in no way am I doing no-carbs! No carbs and low carbs are two very different things. And I am eating this way in order to be healthy - not for weight loss. This will be my way of eating for the rest of my life. I have started a web site that details how I became symptom-free thru diet alone http://ibsinfo.homepage.com for those who are interested.[This message has been edited by RumbleGirl (edited 08-02-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

I can't really say I'm full or hungry. I can't ever tell and would say I'm never really either one. I don't feel my stomach or anything in it, only my colon. How much I eliminate determines how much I can eat. It's as if the state of my colon (empty or full) is the state of my stomach. Anyway, I have occasional mucus (probably from taking milk of magnesia daily for 3 years) but it's ONLY when I get rid of gas. I don't limit carbohydrates either, although I've found spaghetti noodles to be VERY bloating which has somewhat cut my carb intake.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2000)

Thanks Rumble girl for that *ibsinfo.homepage*I went there and finally came up with this: http://www.leapallergy.com/delayed.html Found some interesting stuff on food allergies and How they can have a delayed reaction, which makes it hard to know what caused it.







------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD[This message has been edited by Joyce (edited 08-04-2000).]


----------



## cs (Dec 8, 2004)

Hello,Thanks Rumblegirl and Joyce for that LEAP information but it is just way too expensive for me, especially since all the other things I have tried cost so much and have spent way too much money already on this.I am going to keep trying this Low-carb. diet and walk, see how that goes. Later, Cindy


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2000)

Hello! I just read your post and the advice of others, I just wanted to add mine as well and I hope maybe I could help just a little at least. I eat mostly carbs, it works the best for me, plus I am on Levsinex. I know how eat does not work for everyone, but I have been able to eat, go and do things and mostly never worry how I am feeling. I eat: potatoes, chicken rice, corn, green beans, peas, cucombers, carrots, all crackers that I like, breads, eggs, granola, nutra grain bars, and chicken. I dont drink anything that has caffine in it at all. I try to stay away from orange juice or lemonaide, mainly for the acid. Well for 2 days I have eaten faty and gasy food, due to family cravings and now I am totally bloated. So I will try to go to the bathroom and do some situps and other exercises that help me. I should be back to normal in the morning.1 in every 2 people have IBS, so I guess everyone reacts differently to different foods. You just have to do whats best for you. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2000)

CS I know what you mean about spending to much money. I have thrown so much away and nothing works that I am afraid to try somethig new. but found it interesting about the delayed reeaction. That makes it impossible to know what caused anything.By the way sugars are very high in carbs. I did not solve my problem completely by giveing up all starches and sugars but it did cit back on the amount of gas I got.Good luck







<><><><><><><><><><><><><><------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------

